# got stopped by a police today...



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

so i was playing with my dog emma today out in the yard...and i saw a cop pull into the drive way. i immediately called emma over to me and put her leash on her and had her in a sit. the cop came over to me and asked how i was doing...and proceeded to ask me where i bought my dog and how much i paid for her! he wanted one exactly like her for police work and couldn't stop complimenting how good she looked and how great her temperament was! as you can tell, i was half relieved and half beaming! i've only had her for a month... but it's already been an awesome experience with her! he also half jokingly [i think] offered me double what i paid... and then proceeded to leave and said to not be surprised if he stopped by periodically to see her!


love my dog!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

That is so awesome. Keep up the good work and be very proud.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

fun!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you sure it was the dog he was interested in? Lol


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Caledon said:


> Are you sure it was the dog he was interested in? Lol


That was my thought!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Are you sure it was the dog he was interested in? Lol


:spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice compliment but how does he know your
dog has what it takes to be on the force? i
wouldn't want a stranger coming to visit my dog.
was the officer in the K-9 division???


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

That is awesome....it makes me feel like a proud mama when I get compliments on Stryder.


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for the compliments!

and of course the police officer did not HONESTLY think my dog would be great at police work, but was more commenting on her physical appearance and presence. i don't think he'd jump to conclusions that quickly...but I wouldn't doubt my emma either! =)

and i hope he wasn't there for me...yikes!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Yup, I'm sticking with the opinion that he wasn't checking out the pup.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Was he hot?  Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How cool is that!


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

He wasn't asking about the pup. Police agencies know where to find their dogs. This sounds like a scene from the 90s movie Unlawful Entry. LOL


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

you guys are just way too much lol. assumptions assumptions assumptions... won't take away from my dog being praised!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

personally I thought it was a little creepy. As mrudderman24 said they know where to get them , looks has not one thing to do with it --- the comment he made saying he would check in from time to time -- I don't know , I wouldn't encourage it .
Of course unless you want to .


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Ya, I agree with the others. Enjoy your compliment but I hope your "spidey senses" are on high alert if he stops by again.... cop or not


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe he wants a nice shepherd for a pet. But I a friend of mine did get pulled over by a cop 2 times the second time he asked her out.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ooooo (in the quote below) that's not right, if he were interested in your friend seems like there would be a far better way to ask her out .... 

btw I have some LEO friends, the ones that aren't involved in or interested in the K-9 unit don't have a deep knowledge of the LEO K-9s...not saying that is wrong just not all officers are into dogs.

I was pulled over by two police officers at a traffic check point (male and female officers) that both complimented my Smitty dog. He's a rescue with soft ears (possible mix) and they said he would make a good police dog. I just said, thank you very much officers and we had a friendly chat and off we went (me chuckling) 'cause my Smitty dog is what he is, big happy goober dog. 

One of my favorite clients is a LEO, his breed (and he has two) protection Shih Tzus......nice nice man and he really loves his dogs too. 




Pepper311 said:


> Maybe he wants a nice shepherd for a pet. But I a friend of mine did get pulled over by a cop 2 times the second time he asked her out.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I had something like that happen once... I was practicing obedience with my Golden in the park (stays and recall mostly) when I saw a police car parked on the street next to the park. As I was leaving the police officer called me over to the car. I was worried he was going to say something about dogs not being allowed off leash in the park since I had been dropping her leash while doing stays. Instead he complimented me on how well trained she was and then said "Can you train my dog?" LOL
The funny thing was a few weeks later I was going into a grocery store and an officer was walking in the same door and asked me if I knew how to trim dogs nails. It took me a minute to realize it was the same cop from before! I gave him the name of my dog's groomer.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone wanna bet next time he'll ask her out? I say he will


----------

